# Need to match black paint for the tank on this schwinn



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 22, 2020)

What's the closest black paint to match this bike when I retouch the paint on the tank?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 22, 2020)

Nice project, in my experience the beauty of black is its black. Use your preferred brand, what tacks and dries the best. Looks like you could go with a gloss based on the condition of the rest of the bike and then tone it down a bit if needed. Or you can go with a Satin and polish it up a bit if needed. Best thing to do is a test spray on something else. Good luck with your project!


----------

